# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Siêm Riệp – Phnom Penh  (Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm-> Máy bay)

## dulichanhsaomoi

Du lịch Siêm Riệp – Phnom Penh 
(Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêm-> Máy bay)
Campuchia là vùng đất của những ngôi đền, chùa cổ kính với những kiến trúc mang dấu ấn của sự trang trọng, hùng vĩ và chiếm vị trí trung tâm trong các kỳ quan thế giới có thể so sánh với Kim tự tháp Ai Cập hay Vạn Lý Trường Thành... Quần Thể Angkor vào Cửa Nam Angkor Thom, nguyên là Hoàng Cung của Vương triều Angkor từ thế kỷ 10 với tượng Bayon 4 mặt khổng lồ - các khuôn mặt “hỷ, nộ, ái, ố”, 172 gương mặt phật vẫn còn giữ nguyên nét mặt và nụ cười bí hiểm.
Chương trình chi tiết:
NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - SIÊM RIỆP        (Ăn: Chiều) 
12h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn đi sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay VN 843 lúc 15h10” đi Siêm Riệp 17h05’.Đến sân bay Quốc Tế Siêm Riệp xe và hướng dẫn viên đón về khách sạn nhận phòng, ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại Siêm Riệp.
NGÀY 02: SIÊM RIỆP            (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều) 
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe ôtô đưa đoàn đi thăm quần thể Đền Ăngkor Thom. Có tượng bốn mặt với nụ cười Bayon phúc hậu, chiêm ngưỡng nghệ thuật kiến trúc Angkor hùng vĩ. thăm Quảng Trường Đấu Voi - nơi tổ chức các lễ hội truyền thống của người Khơmer cổ. thăm Elephant Terrrance... thăm Đền Takeo, Banteakdei cổ kính và đặc biệt là Đền Taphrom - quý khách không khỏi ngạc nhiên khi đứng dưới trùm dễ cây như suối tóc dài của Mẫu Hậu phủ quanh đền, là nơi ghi lại sự tàn phá khủng khiếp của thiên nhiên trong gần 1000 năm qua.ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách thăm Đền Angkor Wat – một trong những kỳ quan của thế giới, thiêng liêng bậc nhất của đất nước Chùa Tháp. Quý khách có thể chụp ảnh lưu niệm với 5 ngọn tháp soi bóng dưới hồ sen rực rỡ. Đến 17h00 quý khách ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn từ đỉnh đồi Bakheng, phóng tầm nhìn toàn cảnh Quần thể Angkor giữa cánh rừng nguên sinh rộng lớn. Sau đó trở về dùng cơm tối và xem biểu diễn múa Apsara truyền thống tại nhà hàng. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Siêm Riệp..
NGÀY 03: SIÊM RIỆP - PHNÔMPÊNH        (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều) 
Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách trả phòng khởi hành đi Phnômpênh. Ăn trưa tại thị xã Kom Pong. Đến Phnômpênh nhận phòng khách sạn.Chiều: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách đi thăm quan thành phố thăm: Chùa Đất, Chùa Vàng, Chùa Bạc, Hoàng Cung, Đài Độc Lập.. thăm Chợ Trung Tâm. Ăn tối, sau đó đi thăm Naga Casino nổi tiếng tại Phnômpênh. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 
NGÀY 04: PHNÔMPÊNH - HÀ NỘI         (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều) 
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng, quý khách đi thăm chợ trung tâm và tự do mua sắm đồ lưu niệm, sau đó dùng cơm trưa tại Phnômpênh. Quý khách chuẩn bị hành lý xe và HDV đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN840 lúc 15h45” về Hà Nội lúc 19h00” Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát - Chia tay quý khách - kết thúc chương trình.
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH : 429 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách )
* Giá bao gồm: 
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN – REP // PHN – HAN .
- Lệ phí sân bay Việt Nam, phụ thu nhiên liệu HK - Visa nhập cảnh Campuchia.
- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng¬¬ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng¬¬ười/phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo ch¬ư¬ơng trình, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.
- Ph¬¬¬ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới.
- H¬¬¬ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Giá không bao gồm:
- Phí làm hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT.
- Gía không bao gồm lệ phí sân bay Campuchia (25 USD), Visa tái nhập khách Việt kiều, ngoại quốc 
* Ghi chú: 
- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
- Trẻ em dư¬ới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - d¬ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour (ngủ cùng ng¬ười lớn); 
- Từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng¬ười lớn. Mỗi Quý khách cần nộp 02 ảnh 4x6 phông nền trắng.
- Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế 
- Gía trên áp dụng cho đoàn khởi hành từ Hà Nội - Đoàn 15 ng¬ười lớn mới có HDV Việt Nam theo đoàn. 
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Sô 365 – Bạch Đằng- Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
VP- Số 45A – Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline 0987 303 118 – Ms Mơ
Email: dulichanhsaomoi@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home

----------

